# م /صبري بولس(((التكييف المركزي واستخدام الطاقه الشمسيه في عمليات تكييف الهواء)))



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

(((التكييف المركزي واستخدام الطاقه الشمسيه في عمليات تكييف الهواء)))
للمهندس/ صبري بولس​

(( وهو كتاب غير دوري ولا يخضع للمراجعه باستمرار وبالتالي كتاب غير موثوق ولا انصح بأخذ اي جداول او chart من هذا الكتاب))

ولكن المعلومات التي به قيمه وتمهيديه للكثير من المواضيع

الرابط:::::::::::::::: http://ifile.it/ifklvc ::::::::::: ​


----------



## mohamed mech (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا نجم و تستحق القدير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا محمد على كلامك الجميل واتمنى لك التميز والتوفيق في حياتك


----------



## zanitty (14 مارس 2009)

و الله محترم يا زيكو ز التنويه بتاعك يثبت ذلك


----------



## الطموني (15 مارس 2009)

مبدع لك فائق الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## الطموني (15 مارس 2009)

ارجو منك تحميل الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## medfalle (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا نجم *ولكن ياريت تحميل الملف مرة اخرى لانه مش شغال *


----------



## خفاجة (4 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد:56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## eyadinuae (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ولكن الرابط لايعمل هل لك ان تصعده مرة ثانية لاني من المهتمين في التكييف بالطاقة الشمسية وهناك نظام استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتشغيل الجلرات الامتصاصية وهو الاكثر قبولا حاليا ويلقى رواجا ..


----------



## melody_122 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب


----------



## اسامه صالح1 (4 أبريل 2010)

يبلصثقلثقلثقشبلثقل


----------



## اسامه صالح1 (4 أبريل 2010)

تليتابسفتيشقشث


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ولكن ممكن تحمل الكتاب مرة اخرى


----------



## appess (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور 
يرجى التحقق من الرابط


----------



## سيف العاني5 (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ibrahim fathy (20 يونيو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## safa aldin (26 يونيو 2010)

يرجى التحقق من الرابط


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mech_mahmoud (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (27 يونيو 2010)

يسلمو بس الرابط مش شغال 

يا ريت لو ترجع تحملوا من جديد


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً 
*


----------



## عماد الحايك (8 أكتوبر 2012)

يسلمو بس الرابط مش شغال 

يا ريت لو ترجع تحملوا من جديد


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedhamduon (11 نوفمبر 2013)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------

